# 2/ 200 Disc CD Changers



## gan_nair (Jun 10, 2007)

I had bought a stereo system a while back, by JVC, absolutly love it. I am planning on adding on 2 more 15" woofers, what can I say I love loud music, and to Led Zeppelin fans, they sound better with a lot of bass. ALOT!! Anyhow, I already know that I would be able to run 2 woofers off of the 1 plug-in I have, just by connecting it correctly. The thing is, since I have bought the stereo system, I have accumulate alot more cds, I have around 300 so far. The stereo came with a 200 disc cd changer, and I actually like it, I didnt think I would, but you can put it on random, and it will play songs from all the cds. This comes in handy when working on the inside of the house, just constant music. Well attempting to work on the inside of the house, still learning.

Anyways, I really dont want to buy a bigger cd changer, but I would rather buy another 200 disc cd changer and run the two together. Is this possible, or feasable in anyway. If it isnt, or would really just be dumb to do, just let me know, I'll go ahead and buy the bigger cd changer. Thanks.


----------



## ITParalegal (Jun 11, 2007)

gan_nair said:


> I had bought a stereo system a while back, by JVC, absolutly love it. I am planning on adding on 2 more 15" woofers, what can I say I love loud music, and to Led Zeppelin fans, they sound better with a lot of bass. ALOT!! Anyhow, I already know that I would be able to run 2 woofers off of the 1 plug-in I have, just by connecting it correctly. The thing is, since I have bought the stereo system, I have accumulate alot more cds, I have around 300 so far. The stereo came with a 200 disc cd changer, and I actually like it, I didnt think I would, but you can put it on random, and it will play songs from all the cds. This comes in handy when working on the inside of the house, just constant music. Well attempting to work on the inside of the house, still learning.
> 
> Anyways, I really dont want to buy a bigger cd changer, but I would rather buy another 200 disc cd changer and run the two together. Is this possible, or feasable in anyway. If it isnt, or would really just be dumb to do, just let me know, I'll go ahead and buy the bigger cd changer. Thanks.



Another avenue to consider:
I have around 700 albums on disk. I found that even my Sony 400 disc changer was lacking and purchasing another was kinda rough.
What I decided to do was to get a cd to dvd software program that would allow me to combine around 4-5 albums of a group onto 1 dvd to play in my cd/dvd changer.
I also put all of my albums onto a 500 gb harddrive in a lossless format so that I could combine some of the albums later into something like mp3 or aac for groups where top notch sound wasnt a must but that I wanted to keep their albums in my changer


----------



## gan_nair (Jun 13, 2007)

Thats a great idea, thanks. Are you talking about getting a burnable cd that has a high playlist availabilty on it?


----------



## Philphine (Jun 25, 2007)

i just went with a 2nd changer. i have a sony 200 i got first, then caught a deal on a sony 300 that will control the 200 also. this was a few years back so i guess a couple of the sony 400 players would be even better. i've also heard that some people who are good with computers can link up even more changers so instead of replacing old ones, they just have the computer control them all, but i don't know much about it beyond reading about it once.


----------



## sause (Jul 6, 2007)

I would be careful with running two subs.  The only correct way of running two subs is if your receiver is set up to do it.  If you are just using a y-connector you could run in to some problems.  Most off being "live & dead spots".  These are where the sounds waves actually double the amount of energy that is suppose to reach your ear of cancel each other out.  Really just one 15" should do the job unless your room is a monster like 30' x 30'.


----------



## timmy (Jul 10, 2007)

If you are running a reciever (or amp) you can simply just plug the second changer into another slot such as VCR, (cause no one uses that anymore!) But I find the best way to go is to rip all your music onto a computer and just run your computer right into your sterio system with a headphones male to RCA male cords.

Good luck


----------



## gan_nair (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies guys, also I know I said I was going to add two 15 inch subs, what I meant was two 15 inch woofers. I doubt I will add a sub. I will be totally honest, like you guys havent figured it out yet, but I am bad when it comes to electronics, horrible. If someone could help me out with this I would love that, this is what I think I want.

Standard JVC Floor speakers each being, 1 15" woofer, a mid and a tweeter. But adding on a Cerwin Vega 15" woofer to the existing one. So total I would have 4 15" woofers, 2 mids and 2 tweeters.

The reciever I really dont know if it could handle all those watts, what it says on the website is, 100 Watts x 5 receiver with Dolby Digital, DTS, and Dolby Prologic II decoders built-in. 100 watts x 2 min. RMS, both channels driven into 8 ohms from 40Hz to 20kHz with no more than 0.8% THD
100 watts x 5 min. (2 Front, 1 Center, 2 Rear speakers) RMS, into 8 ohms, 1kHz, 0.8% THD 

Adding a 200 CD changer to the existing one, theres bound to be a way to do it with out getting to technical. I spoke to the representative at the JVC website, and he told me he couldnt see it happening. I'll find a way, stubborn engineering works out sometimes, haha. 

I would like to have a single subwoofer for the home theater system, thats what they're for right? But for the concert and stand up comic DVDs I have, that would be sweet.

Basically what I want is when I listen to the stereo, I want to walk away deaf and have to replace broken windows and pick up loose items that have fallen. The loose items already happens, but man I can still hear to well when I walk out of my room. Any help I would love man, you guys know what yall are talking about, and I really appreciate all the help.


----------



## Square Eye (Jul 24, 2007)

Adding Cerwin Vega 15s takes me back to my car stereo days and brings up a lot of issues that You have obviously not even considered.

1. The Cerwin Vega 15s will almost certainly overpower the JVC 15s. The sensitivity rating of a typical Cerwin Vega speaker is usually very high and when installed in a proper enclosure, will reach very high db levels with moderate power.

2. In order to get an appropriate sound from any 15" speaker, you will need a crossover, a low pass with a 12db per octave slope. This will cancel the higher frequencies and eliminate the howling ring associated with large speakers resonating at higher frequencies than they were designed to reproduce. This low pass crossover needs to be in the 100hz range. no lower than 60 hz, no higher than 150hz. Usually, for deep earthquake simulators, the lower the number, 60-80hz, the better.

3. If the 15" JVCs are out of phase with the CV 15s.. You will lose most of your low frequency response, ie, the floor will vibrate, the pics slide off of the walls, but the sound will be lacking. It would be best to put the JVC speakers on a complimentary High pass crossover with a 12db per octave slope. It needs to be within 20-30hz of the low pass crossover used with the CV 15s. This way, there is no conflict of 2 very different speakers trying to reproduce the exact same sound (which will never happen as each brand and model of speaker has it's own distinct frequency response curve (voice)).

4. Have you considered the size of cabinet needed to properly enclose the CV15s? They need to be ported and tuned to operate efficiently. Efficiency = loud and clear. They need to be in their own cabinet, each in it's own or both in one cabinet, but not mixed with other brands of speakers or with separate amplifiers. 

There is more, but this should be enough to get you thinking about just how particular a sound system can be. I have a lot of trophies collecting dust along with knowledge gained that I have no use for now LOL


----------



## Philphine (Jul 26, 2007)

i guess it depends on the brand. my sony's will link up as i mentioned, and i think pioneer makes a 300 disc that will control another 300 disc. 

maybe switch brands. the last time i was paying attention, the sony 300's were around $200. that's almost what i paid for mine used a few years before that. a reputable pawn shop might have a couple you can get cheap together, or even a used 400 disc 'cause they've been out for a few years now. i'm hoping to pick up their 400 disc dvd version evetually.


----------



## Philphine (Jul 26, 2007)

just remembered, one of the stereo mags, i think stereo review, did a comparo of all the mega changers a few years back and stated which could be computer controled and which could master/slave and what not. might be worth a search for the back issue, or the review on the 'net or something.


----------

